# Newbie to this Forum. Hello Everyone!



## SusieG (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello & Good day all. I am happy to chance upon this forum and have been reading through the threads and happy to have found some useful information 

I am originally from canada & husband works in Singapore. Have 2 boys and all of us migrated to Sg since 2 years back. Food here is just amazing and I am beginning to fell in love with the diverse culture here as well. 

I love to practise ashtanga yoga, and has been practising for awhile now. I am intending to take up the yoga teacher training course as well to be certified yoga teacher internationally. That would probably be at the top of my new years resolution. Do anyone out there practise yoga as well or maybe have taken the training diploma? Care to share your experience? I would love some company as well if anyone might be keen :clap2:

The only thing I do not look forward to in Sg is the weather. It can be so unpredictable :juggle: Haha.. Look forward to hear from some of you out there.


----------

